# Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich nun das 4te Paar In-Ear Kopfhörer innerhalb 6 Monate brauche...
Da i-wie immer ein Kopfhörer ausfällt und es total nervig ist nur mit einem zu hören!!!
Suche ich diesmal ein Paar, das lange hebt und auch en bisschen was aushält!
Kommt ab zu vor, das ich sie in der Hosentasche vergesse und sie dann in der Waschmaschine landen 
Aber das haben bisher die meisten überlebt 
Ville wäre eine aufbewahrungsbox bzw. Kabelaufwickler in diesem fall nicht schlecht!

Also nochmal die Anforderungen zusammen gefasst:

-Langlebig
-Stoßunempfindlich und Waschtauglich
- Normal guter Klang bei dem der Bass nich zu kurz kommt!
-gute Umgebungsabschiermung

-wenn möglich sollte ich sie im Laden anschauen können


Klangtechnisch kann ich selbst bei den 5€ Dingern nich meckern, die ich mir zur Überbrückung im Müller gekauft hab^^
Bisher habe ich schon Preisklassen bis 30€ ausprbiert, überwiegend Sony und Philips...
Muss ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen und andere Hersteller nehmen?
Preistechnisch is jez eign mal alles offen, wenn die Qualtität und die Überzeugung stimmt!

MfG F.E.


----------



## Thallassa (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Warum vergewaltigst du deine Kopfhörer so sehr?
Klipsch Image S4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kabel hält, einer der basslastigsten Kopfhörer die es gibt, Alu-Aufbehwahrungsbox ist auch dabei. Kabel bevor es in die Box kommt über 2 Finger wickeln


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Warum vergewaltigst du deine Kopfhörer so sehr?
> Klipsch Image S4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Kabel hält, einer der basslastigsten Kopfhörer die es gibt, Alu-Aufbehwahrungsbox ist auch dabei. Kabel bevor es in die Box kommt über 2 Finger wickeln


 
So schlimm is es au nich^^
Normalerweise wickel ich die sorgefältig zusammen un dann ab in die Hosentasche...
Un selbst beim Taschenkontrollieren, kommen die mal in die Waschmachine, aber das ist nicht der Grund für den Ausfall...
Bei den letzten 2en ist es nich passiert, dazu war die zeit zu kurz, wo ich die hatte^^

Warum gerade diese Empfehlung?


----------



## lipt00n (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen Satz Sony In-Ear Kopfhörer die seitdem täglich in Gebrauch sind, ohne Kabelmanagement immer in meiner Hosentasche rumfliegen, die ich schon mehrfach versehentlich mitgewaschen habe und auf die ich einfach nicht so wirklich acht gebe -die funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag. Welche ganu kann ich dir leider ohne Packung nicht mehr sagen, aber die gabs für rund 20 Euro im Einzelhandel.


----------



## Thallassa (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Warum gerade diese Empfehlung?



Weil du druckvollen Bass wolltest, ein Case mitgeliefert bekommst und die Teile ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Vielleicht haste ja Lust auf mehr, wenn du etwas aus der höheren Preisklasse hörst 

Edit:
Wenn dir der Klang natürlich ziemlich egal ist, was ich fast schon glaube, dann bestell dir einfach zehn von diesen hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Fashion-Awei-ES-Q3-In-Ear-Stil-Kopfhorer/230923254150?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D15813%26meid%3D9208021895178525772%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D7513%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D251282478122%26 und gut ist. Klingen für 3 Euro überraschend gut.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



lipt00n schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen Satz Sony In-Ear Kopfhörer die seitdem täglich in Gebrauch sind, ohne Kabelmanagement immer in meiner Hosentasche rumfliegen, die ich schon mehrfach versehentlich mitgewaschen habe und auf die ich einfach nicht so wirklich acht gebe -die funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag. Welche ganu kann ich dir leider ohne Packung nicht mehr sagen, aber die gabs für rund 20 Euro im Einzelhandel.



Boaaaah das hätte mich interessiert!
Kannst du mal i-wie nach Bildern gucken, ville finden wir das Model so noch!!




Thallassa schrieb:


> Weil du druckvollen Bass wolltest, ein Case mitgeliefert bekommst und die Teile ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Vielleicht haste ja Lust auf mehr, wenn du etwas aus der höheren Preisklasse hörst
> 
> Edit:
> Wenn dir der Klang natürlich ziemlich egal ist, was ich fast schon glaube, dann bestell dir einfach zehn von diesen hier: NEU Fashion Awei ES-Q3 In-Ear-Stil Kopfhörer | eBay und gut ist. Klingen für 3 Euro überraschend gut.


Naja ich will nur nich das Kahl klingt... 
Im vergleich, geh mal in MediaMarkt und hör die PC Boxen für 10€ und dann für 40€ an!
Und sag mir allen ernstes was du nimmst 
Naja ich will nich jeden Monat neue, sondern eigentlich mal welche die schön lange heben und möglichst mal Garantie haben!
Blöd das bei den Klipsch in der Geizhalsbewertung der Titel "nichts für den Alltag" lautet^^


----------



## Thallassa (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Im vergleich, geh mal in MediaMarkt und hör die PC Boxen für 10€ und dann für 40€ an!
> Und sag mir allen ernstes was du nimmst
> Naja ich will nich jeden Monat neue, sondern eigentlich mal welche die schön lange heben und möglichst mal Garantie haben!
> Blöd das bei den Klipsch in der Geizhalsbewertung der Titel "nichts für den Alltag" lautet^^


 
Wenn ich mir 10€ und 40€ Lautsprecher anhöre, kriege ich bei beiden das Grauen und renne weg xD
Ich hab die KLipsch hier liegen, ich hab die 1 1/2 Jahre gut malträtiert und ihnen geht es sehr gut. Garantie sind 2 Jahre drauf.

Und was die Geizhalsbewertung angeht: Dieser Satz disqualifiziert den Bewerter schonmal als jemanden, der vernünftig bewerten kann, geschweige denn viel Ahnung von der Materie hat:



> Das mag wohl auch an der Produktion an sich  liegen, aber mein "normaler" Kopfhörer, ein Beyerdynamic DT990, tut das  bei ähnlicher Grundcharakteristik mit gleichem Material am gleichen  Abspielgerät längst nicht so stark, dass man wie beim Klipsch dann  nötig, nur mehr mit 30-50% Lautstärke hören kann weil es sonst  schmerzhaft wird.



Er vergleicht hier zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Produkte ohne jegliche Basis, noch dazu erwähnt er keine Abspielquellen und wundert sich am Ende noch, dass ein In-Ear viel leichter anzutreiben ist, als ein Kopfhörer mit 250 Ohm und eher geringem Wirkungsgrad... Ich sag dir was, meine Klipsch S4 klingen im Vergleich zu meinem sieben mal so teuren UM3X auch grottig xD 
Aber innerhalb der 50€ Klasse ist es ein guter und spaßiger Kopfhörer, der sehr gut und warm spielt ohne leblos zu klingen, solange man keinen Vergleich zu wesentlich besseren Hörern hat.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir 10€ und 40€ Lautsprecher anhöre, kriege ich bei beiden das Grauen und renne weg xD
> Ich hab die KLipsch hier liegen, ich hab die 1 1/2 Jahre gut malträtiert und ihnen geht es sehr gut. Garantie sind 2 Jahre drauf.
> 
> Und was die Geizhalsbewertung angeht: Dieser Satz disqualifiziert den Bewerter schonmal als jemanden, der vernünftig bewerten kann, geschweige denn Ahnung von der Materie hat:


 
Ok danke für deine Meinung, wenn mir keine besseren gezeigt, werden, werdens wohl die 
Hab ja Zeit bis die Müller Dinger ihren Geist aufgeben haha


----------



## lipt00n (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Boaaaah das hätte mich interessiert!
> Kannst du mal i-wie nach Bildern gucken, ville finden wir das Model so noch!!



So rein vom Produktbild und dem Preis müssten das diese hier gewesen sein: MDR-EX50LP | EX-Serie | Funktionen | MDREX50LPB.AE | MDREX50LP | Sony


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



lipt00n schrieb:


> So rein vom Produktbild und dem Preis müssten das diese hier gewesen sein: MDR-EX50LP | EX-Serie | Funktionen | MDREX50LPB.AE | MDREX50LP | Sony


 
Danke, ich glaub ich starte nen neuen Versuch mit diesem Model und mal sehen wie lange es hebt!


----------



## The_Trasher (22. August 2013)

Du könntest auch die Brainwavz M5 nehmen, die sind angeblich besser als die S4. Hab die S4 selber, bin auch zufrieden.
Richtig gute In-Ear's hatte ich aber noch nicht, da ich die nur nutze wenn ich 2-3 mal im Jahr mit dem Zug fahre oder im Bett Musik höre.

Aber: Man sollte schon ein bisschen auf sein Hab und Gut aufpassen. Gerade bei den S4 ist ja auch die Box dabei die soll dann auch verwendet werden.


----------



## Placebo (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> lipt00n schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen Satz Sony In-Ear Kopfhörer die seitdem täglich in Gebrauch sind, ohne Kabelmanagement immer in meiner Hosentasche rumfliegen, die ich schon mehrfach versehentlich mitgewaschen habe und auf die ich einfach nicht so wirklich acht gebe -die funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag. Welche ganu kann ich dir leider ohne Packung nicht mehr sagen, aber die gabs für rund 20 Euro im Einzelhandel.
> ...


Kann ich bestätigen, einfach mal in den Media Markt oder Saturn schauen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Du könntest auch die Brainwavz M5 nehmen, die sind angeblich besser als die S4. Hab die S4 selber, bin auch zufrieden.
> Richtig gute In-Ear's hatte ich aber noch nicht, da ich die nur nutze wenn ich 2-3 mal im Jahr mit dem Zug fahre oder im Bett Musik höre.
> 
> Aber: Man sollte schon ein bisschen auf sein Hab und Gut aufpassen. Gerade bei den S4 ist ja auch die Box dabei die soll dann auch verwendet werden.


 Nur täglich ziemlich nervig, wenn , man täglich wegen 10-15 Minuten die da raus und reinwürscheln muss^^ ich glaub da ist die motivaton in der preisklasse bei mir noch nicht erreicht )


----------



## Laudian (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Nur mal so: Wenn du einen InEar haben möchstest, der wmerklich langlebiger ist als deine bisherigen, dann führt nichts an vernünftigen InEars der 100€+ Klasse vorbei. Die beginnen mit den Shure SE215. Dieser hat ein auswechselbares Kabel (Das alleine mehr kostet als deine bisherigen InEars), es wird eine Tasche mitgeliefert in der man den InEar verstauen kann wenn man ihn nicht benutzt, und er ist sehr viel komfortabler als alles was du bisher im Ohr gehabt haben wirst.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Laudian schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Wenn du einen InEar haben möchstest, der wmerklich langlebiger ist als deine bisherigen, dann führt nichts an vernünftigen InEars der 100€+ Klasse vorbei. Die beginnen mit den Shure SE215. Dieser hat ein auswechselbares Kabel (Das alleine mehr kostet als deine bisherigen InEars), es wird eine Tasche mitgeliefert in der man den InEar verstauen kann wenn man ihn nicht benutzt, und er ist sehr viel komfortabler als alles was du bisher im Ohr gehabt haben wirst.


 
Naja da müsste man mich direkt mit dem Produkt konfontieren um mich zu überzeugen...
Toll wenn das Kabel 50€+ kostet un nach nem Jahr auch wieder ausfällt...
In der Preisklasse müssenten die Teile schon Jahre halten ...
Bringt nix, wenn se kurz nach Garantieablauf wieder defekt sind und ich wieder neue brauch... 
Da tuen es 3x30€ auch!



> Kann ich bestätigen, einfach mal in den Media Markt oder Saturn schauen


Das war die übliche Methode und einige Jahre lang hab ich eign schon alle Varianten und Modelle fertig ausprobiert!


----------



## BlackNeo (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Der SE215 ist kein Müll der schon nach nem Jahr kaputt geht wie den anderen Mist den du bisher hattest. Der hält locker 5-10 Jahre wenn du drauf aufpasst!

Und du kannst dir bei FiiO für knapp 30€ Kabel für In-Ears kaufen, das verbessert den Klang auch ungemein.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Der SE215 ist kein Müll der schon nach nem Jahr kaputt geht wie den anderen Mist den du bisher hattest. Der hält locker 5-10 Jahre wenn du drauf aufpasst!
> 
> Und du kannst dir bei FiiO für knapp 30€ Kabel für In-Ears kaufen, das verbessert den Klang auch ungemein.


 
Das es Müll ist, hab ich nie behauptet! Danke für den Tipp mit den Shure, aber solange ich keine Garantie habe, die vom Hersteller ausgeht, das er auch wirklich 3 Jahre übersteht und mal nen Waschmaschinengang aushält!
Sprich Garantie gegen eindringen von feuchtigkeit... Ist mir dieser Preis zu gefährlich! 
Bei meiner Rescherche zu den Shure bin ich über diese Bose IE2!
Die mich in der höheren Preisklasse schon mehr überzeugt haben!


----------



## Laudian (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Einen Waschmaschinengang wird der Shure nicht mitmachen, aber da man einen Shure InEar auch NIE in der Hosentasche trägt sollte der auch nie in der Waschmaschine landen.

Shure/Westone sind halt das vernünftigste was bei bei InEars kriegen kann, aber wenn man die InEars nicht gut behandelt gehen auch die kaputt. Auch billig InEars der 10€ Klasse können lange halten, solange man sie nicht unbedarft in die Hosentasche stopft.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Laudian schrieb:


> Einen Waschmaschinengang wird der Shure nicht mitmachen, aber da man einen Shure InEar auch NIE in der Hosentasche trägt sollte der auch nie in der Waschmaschine landen.
> 
> Shure/Westone sind halt das vernünftigste was bei bei InEars kriegen kann, aber wenn man die InEars nicht gut behandelt gehen auch die kaputt. Auch billig InEars der 10€ Klasse können lange halten, solange man sie nicht unbedarft in die Hosentasche stopft.


 
Dann sind sie nicht das was ich suche  
Für den Täglich weg zur Arbeit hin + zurück 10-15 Minuten möchte ich keine Perfekten Sound, von Geräten auf die ich Mega aufpassen muss! Kurz unters T-Shirt gestopft, wieder raus, schnell zusammen wickeln und ab in die Hosentasche, müssen sie schon mitmachen!

Es wäre anders wenn ich täglich 1ne Stunde mit der Bahn fahren müsste oder so in der art...
Aber so auf diesem Wege...


----------



## Laudian (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Es gibt leider keine InEars die "ab in die Hosentasche" mitmachen, da musst du halt regelmäßig neue kaufen.


----------



## Thallassa (22. August 2013)

Wenn du nicht vorhast, die behandlung deiner kopfhörer zu verbessern, kann man dir nur ratem, immer zu den awei-teilen für 3,50 zu greifen. Der klang kann durchaus mit modellen der 20€ klasse mithalten. 
Alles andere macht keinensinn, zumal dir der klang anscheinend nicht allzu wichtig ist.
P/l-technisch kannst du die ie2 von bose, wie alle bose-produkte, total vergessen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Laudian schrieb:


> Es gibt leider keine InEars die "ab in die Hosentasche" mitmachen, da musst du halt regelmäßig neue kaufen.


 Gut aber 3 Stück in nem halben Jahr geliefert ist au nich normal!
Bzw. was bitte verursacht in der Hosentasche eine höhere belastung, wie wenn man sie in ne Tasche/Etui verstaut un dann in die Hosentasche?


----------



## Laudian (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Das Kabel wird in der Hosentasche geknickt und vor allem beim Sitzen auch starken Belastungen ausgesetzt.
Die Etuis die mit teureren InEars mitgeliefert werden sind fest, die passen höchstwahrscheinlich beim Sitzen garnicht in deine Tasche.

Und doch, bei den Billigteilen ist 3 Stück in nem halben jahr normal.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Bose ist Müll für den Preis, da ist schon ein Brainwavz M5/Klipsch S4 um ängen besser.
Bose ist ne reine Style Marke.

Wenn du mit deinen KHs nicht vorsichtig umgehen WILLST kauf dir die AWEI Teile.


----------



## The_Trasher (22. August 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Shure/Westone sind halt das vernünftigste was bei bei InEars kriegen kannst.



Naja da gäbs schon nich einige andere 
 
Spontan fallen mir da noch die Logitech ein, die sollen angeblich ja richtig gut sein.


----------



## Thallassa (22. August 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Naja da gäbs schon nich einige andere
> 
> Spontan fallen mir da noch die Logitech ein, die sollen angeblich ja richtig gut sein.



Die modelle, die vor übernahmezeit von ultimate ears entwickelt wurden schon, die logitech eigenkreationen aus anderer entwicklung im low/mid-end auch, bei high end nicht mehr.
 Da sind eher westone, heir, jh, soundmagic die großen player. (Ciem high-end über 600€) im normalen high end (300 - 600) von universalen vA 1964, westone, shure. Den tf.10 gibts ja leider kaum noch zu kaufen, der war recht gut.

Te, wie schauts denn aus? Hast dir schon überlegt welche schiene du fährst? ^^


----------



## Dwayne1988 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Wie ist die Pflege den bei... Kabel untern T-shirt ziehen und am Handy anshcliessen und das handy in hosentasche. Währen wegnehmen die teile wieder rausziehen und in cappie legen für tag darauf?


----------



## Darkseth (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Naja da müsste man mich direkt mit dem Produkt konfontieren um mich zu überzeugen...
> Toll wenn das Kabel 50€+ kostet un nach nem Jahr auch wieder ausfällt...
> In der Preisklasse müssenten die Teile schon Jahre halten ...
> Bringt nix, wenn se kurz nach Garantieablauf wieder defekt sind und ich wieder neue brauch...
> Da tuen es 3x30€ auch!


 Nein, da irrst du dich gewaltig. Ich hab meine Shure SE 215 seit über nem Jahr, regelmäßig im Gebraucht. Das Kabel sieht noch aus wie Neu, und sit DEUTLICH Dicker und Robuster wie ein 30€ in-ear. Da wirst du den 30€ inear schon 5-8 mal gewechselt haben, bevor dir ein SE 215 kaputt geht.
Ein Ersatzkabel gibts übrigens für 20€ + Verand von Logitech. Und zwar das Ersatzkabel vom Ultimate Ears 900 passt hervorragend, und ist sogar angenehm kürzer. Man muss aber ein wenig fummeln, bis man es so hingebogen hat, dass es passt, aber dann sitzt es nicht wirklich schlechter.

Wenn ein SE 215 bei dir "außeinander fällt", dann bist eindeutig du das Problem, bzw eine vollkommen falsche Handhabung. Immer eng um den Player wickeln, und in die Tasche stopfen, da geht jeder in-ear kaputt. Da kannst du auch mit dem Auto über den Bordstein brettern, und dich wundern, dass deine Felgen und deine Achse ständig kaputt gehen 
Gut behandeln, und die SE 215 halten ewig.

Ich würde übrigens mindestens bei den SE 215 einsteigen. Alle in-ears drunter haben meist deutlich dünnere Kabel, die zudem auch nichtmal Auswechselbar sind.

Bin übrigens selbst von 30€ Sennheiser CX 200 auf die SE 215 gewechselt, und es ist ein gewaltiger Sprung in sachen Verarbeitungsqualität (zumal die CX 200 auch 2.5 jahre überlebt haben, und immernoch nicht kaputt sind). Ich kenne übrigens auch in höheren Preisbereichen keine in-ears, die ein so robustes Kabel haben, wie die Shure SE serie.


----------



## Thallassa (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Bin übrigens selbst von 30€ Sennheiser CX 200 auf die SE 215 gewechselt, und es ist ein gewaltiger Sprung in sachen Verarbeitungsqualität (zumal die CX 200 auch 2.5 jahre überlebt haben, und immernoch nicht kaputt sind). Ich kenne übrigens auch in höheren Preisbereichen keine in-ears, die ein so robustes Kabel haben, wie die Shure SE serie.



Kaum, aber bei den Wechselkabeln gibt es welche - zB 3-fach geflochtene Silberkabel mit Teflon- oder Kevlarummantellung - vielleicht ist das ja was für unseren TE?


----------



## Darkseth (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Ich will garnicht wissen, wie teuer das dann ist :x
Bin aber mit dem geflochtenen UE 900 Kabel seit 2 monaten recht zufrieden beim SE 215. Blöd, dass das originalkabel zu lang ist mit 162cm :/


----------



## Thallassa (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ich will garnicht wissen, wie teuer das dann ist :x
> Bin aber mit dem geflochtenen UE 900 Kabel seit 2 monaten recht zufrieden beim SE 215. Blöd, dass das originalkabel zu lang ist mit 162cm :/


 
Die Austauschkabel von FiiO sind teflonummantelt mit silberlegiertem Kupfer als Innenleiter und es sind 8 kleine Kabel, die zusammen ineinandergeflochten wurden. Kriegste für 30€ und hat sich bei meinen Um3X auch klanglich ein Stück weit bemerkbar gemacht.
Nachteil ist aber leider, dass du mordsmäßige Kabelgeräusche hast, wenn das geflochtene Kabel an einem Reißverschluss reibt ._. Passiert aber ja eher selten bzw ist umgänglich. Ansonsten GAR KEINE Kabelgeräusche.


----------



## Darkseth (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Ah nice, die haben sogar was für Shure: Fiio Shop - FiiO RC-SE1 - Hifi Passion
Omg, und mit 120 cm sogar rund 10 cm kürzer als das UE 900 Kabel. Wenn das mir je kaputt geht, wird das Fiio kabel das nächste


----------



## Laudian (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Naja da gäbs schon nich einige andere


 
Gut, ich bezog mich jetzt erstmal auf Universals. Bei den Custom Modellen gibt es natürlich auch noch ne ganze Menge cooles Zeug, aber die lasse ich mal außen vor.

Shure, Westone und vlt. Ultimate Ears sind die einzigen großen High-End Universal Hersteller die mir auf Anhieb einfallen, und da UE die TF10 eingestellt hat haben die auch nichts mehr im Angebot.


----------



## soth (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Dann schreib auch Universals dazu...

Ultimate Ears "gibt" es auch nicht mehr, die wurden von Logitech aufgekauft und der Markenname wird afaik nur noch für die Customs benutzt.
Aber doch, da gibt es noch den (Logitech) UE900, von AKG die K3003 (wenn auch imho überteuert), Sennheiser IE8 und ein paar Andere.


----------



## BlackNeo (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Der AKG K3003 ist hoffnungslos übereuert, für ~400€ wäre der ok, aber die 1000€ ist er absolut nicht wert. Der UE 900, quasi der Nachfolger des tf.10, ist ziemlich gut.


----------



## lipt00n (23. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Leute, da sucht jemand Kopfhörer für den täglichen Gebrauch für ne Viertelstunde Bahnfahrt etc.

Es ist maßlos überzogen, da jetzt In-Ears der oberen Preisklasse anzupreisen, die man sonst für sensible Dinge wie Monitoring benutzt. Das ist genauso, als würde ich in einem Konfigurationstopic im PC-Bereich eine GTX Titan für einen Office PC empfehlen, "weil die auch mehr kann". Bisschen auf Anspruch und Anforderung achten.

Die 20-30 Euro Preisklasse reicht vollkommen aus. Und die können eben auch lange halten, wie bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Die modelle, die vor übernahmezeit von ultimate ears entwickelt wurden schon, die logitech eigenkreationen aus anderer entwicklung im low/mid-end auch, bei high end nicht mehr.
> Da sind eher westone, heir, jh, soundmagic die großen player. (Ciem high-end über 600€) im normalen high end (300 - 600) von universalen vA 1964, westone, shure. Den tf.10 gibts ja leider kaum noch zu kaufen, der war recht gut.
> 
> Te, wie schauts denn aus? Hast dir schon überlegt welche schiene du fährst? ^^



Also Prinzipiell, wenn der Shure mit Box nichmal in die Hosentasche passt, is das für die Mobilität absolut nicht was ich suche!!




Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Pflege den bei... Kabel untern T-shirt ziehen und am Handy anshcliessen und das handy in hosentasche. Währen wegnehmen die teile wieder rausziehen und in cappie legen für tag darauf?



Ersteres ist richtig, aber ab dem 2ten Satz blick ichs nichmer 
Aber Prinzipiell liegen die Kopfhörer eign auf dem Tisch, bis ich das haus verlass... Wenn ich zu FUß geh, kommen sie unters T-Shirt und werden angeschlossen und dann Handy in die Hosentasche, wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre, zusammen wickeln un ab in die Hosentasche! Genau so wenn ich die In Ears unterwegs nicht brauche... 




Darkseth schrieb:


> Nein, da irrst du dich gewaltig. Ich hab meine Shure SE 215 seit über nem Jahr, regelmäßig im Gebraucht. Das Kabel sieht noch aus wie Neu, und sit DEUTLICH Dicker und Robuster wie ein 30€ in-ear. Da wirst du den 30€ inear schon 5-8 mal gewechselt haben, bevor dir ein SE 215 kaputt geht.
> Ein Ersatzkabel gibts übrigens für 20€ + Verand von Logitech. Und zwar das Ersatzkabel vom Ultimate Ears 900 passt hervorragend, und ist sogar angenehm kürzer. Man muss aber ein wenig fummeln, bis man es so hingebogen hat, dass es passt, aber dann sitzt es nicht wirklich schlechter.
> 
> Wenn ein SE 215 bei dir "außeinander fällt", dann bist eindeutig du das Problem, bzw eine vollkommen falsche Handhabung. Immer eng um den Player wickeln, und in die Tasche stopfen, da geht jeder in-ear kaputt. Da kannst du auch mit dem Auto über den Bordstein brettern, und dich wundern, dass deine Felgen und deine Achse ständig kaputt gehen
> ...



Ja das Produkte in der Preisklasse äusserst gut sind, weiß ich nur zu selbst...
Nur ist mir eben die "Pflege" zuviel aufwand!
Ist so als würde ich meinen 12 Jahre alten Mondeo, wie nen neuen Mercedes behandeln müssen!




Thallassa schrieb:


> Kaum, aber bei den Wechselkabeln gibt es welche - zB 3-fach geflochtene Silberkabel mit Teflon- oder Kevlarummantellung - vielleicht ist das ja was für unseren TE?



KP, ich kenne mich mit Kabeln nicht aus  
Ob die nur Ton beeinflussen oder einfach nur für Vandalissmusschutz sind... *Schulterzuck* 



Allgemein: Beim geschlender durch die Elektronikmärkte sind mir Sportkopfhörer aufgefallen, da kam mir in den Sinn, das Sportauglichkeit auch nicht schlecht wäre^^
Mir sind JBL In Ear Hörer mit FLachbandkabel aufgefallen...
Rein von der Theoretischen Überlegung, kann ich so en Flachbandkabel ja gar nichts so leicht knicken und biegen, wie die dünnen runden!
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Laudian (24. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Flachbandkabel gehen noch schneller kaputt als normale Kabel und "Sporttauglichkeit" ist ein sehr weit gefasster Begriff, der von allen unterschiedlich verstanden wird.

Je nach Sportart hat man völlig andere Anforderungen an den Kopfhörer. Beim Joggen steht z.B. ein guter Sitz im Vordergrund, viele Leute bevorzugen hier außerdem nicht-isolierende Kopfhörer damit sie Autos etc kommen hören, was beim Radfahren sogar Pflicht ist, wodurch fast alle InEars rausfallen. Andere dagegen möchten lieber möglichst abgeschottet von der Umwelt joggen. Außerdem sind beim Radeln lange Kabel wie die von Shure ziemlich unpraktisch, weil die auch mal in die Speichen kommen können. Beim Schwimmen dagegen müssen Kopfhörer wasserdicht sein (wer hätte es gedacht). Je nachdem wie lange man Sport am Stück treibt spielt außerdem der Komfort eine große Rolle.

Wichtig ist auch zu wissen, dass Schweiß sehr schädlich für InEars ist, und man seine InEars deswegen bei häufigem Sportgebrauch nach einem Jahr wegwerfen kann, egal wie gut man die behandelt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Also für mich stehen guter Tragekomfort und Umweltabschattung im Vordergrund!
Ich finde das Kabelprinzip vom Bose ® SIE2 Sport Kopfhörer grün: Amazon.de: Elektronik einen kurzen Teil und dann ne verlängerung sehr gut! 

Also die Suchkrieterien nochmal zusammengefasst:

-Sporttauglich mit hohem Tragekomfort und Umweltabschattung
-Langlebig und Wasserfest
-Aufbewahrung in Tasche (Box, Etui ist zu Steif)

-Eventuell kurze Kopfhörer mit Verlängerung!



So da lässt sich doch bestimmt was finden!


----------



## soth (24. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*

Sporttaugliche In-Ears gibt es nicht wirklich, der Schweiß zerstört jedes elektrische Geräte nach und nach.
Eine Tasche bringt gar nichts, die schützt das Kabel nicht vor Knicken.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



soth schrieb:


> Sporttaugliche In-Ears gibt es nicht wirklich, der Schweiß zerstört jedes elektrische Geräte nach und nach.
> Eine Tasche bringt gar nichts, die schützt das Kabel nicht vor Knicken.


 
Also bei der Unregelmäßigkeit wie ich dazu komm, konnte ich bisher bei keinem i-welche Beeinträchtigung von Schweiß feststellen! 

Überfangsweise nochmal billige Sporttaugliche Philips Kopfhörer gekauft, bei denen eine Tasche bei lag!
Also die Tasche schützt vor stößen mit dem anderen Kram in der Tasche und hält die Kopfhörer zusammen!
Viel besser als ohne!

Wobei ich nicht verstehe, das man für 30€ kein Produkt erwarten kann das länger hebt 
Ich hatte bisher nie i-was wo ne Tasche oder so dabei war und da frage ich mich schon, wie soll man die dann Transportieren, ausser lose in der Tasche baumeln lassen, wenn nichts dabei ist???
Schön immer 2 Jahre Garantie drauf, aber dann wegen unsachgemäßer Handhabung abgelehnt oder wie????
v


----------



## Laudian (30. August 2013)

*AW: Langlebige In-Ear Kopfhörer!*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Also bei der Unregelmäßigkeit wie ich dazu komm, konnte ich bisher bei keinem i-welche Beeinträchtigung von Schweiß feststellen!


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Möchtest du jetzt in Frage stellen, dass Schweiß die Korrosion des Treibers erheblich beschleunigt ?



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Also die Tasche schützt vor stößen mit dem anderen Kram in der Tasche und hält die Kopfhörer zusammen!


 
So eine Tasche schützt kein bisschen gegen Kabelbruch. "Stöße" tun den InEars weniger weh, die InEars selbst sind nämlich ziemlich stabil.



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht verstehe, das man für 30€ kein Produkt erwarten kann das länger hebt


 
Weil a) 30€ unterstes Low-Budget ist bei einer Preisrange von 10-2000€ für InEars, und b) Die 30€ InEars bei sachgemäßer Behandlung durchaus sehr lange leben können.



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> wie soll man die dann Transportieren, ausser lose in der Tasche baumeln lassen, wenn nichts dabei ist???


 
Man kann die in die Ohren stecken, passt relativ gut. Und wenn man irgendwann nicht mehr hört packt man sie in eine Brotdose oder sowas. Ich packe meine InEars immer in die Dose von einem Doppelkopf-Kartenspiel.



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Schön immer 2 Jahre Garantie drauf, aber dann wegen unsachgemäßer Handhabung abgelehnt oder wie????
> v


 
Die InEars halten ja auch in der Regel locker ihre 2 Jahre. Wenn du das Kabel knickst ist es aber nicht das Problem des Herstellers, sondern deins.


----------

